# the water stuffer (lots of pics ) start to finish



## cal1956 (Jul 17, 2022)

this thread is for anyone thats not seen or heard of a water stuffer and wonder how they are set up and  work
 the 1st pic  is the  water connection inlet/outlet, pic #2 putting the O-rings on  , next greasing the piston, then greasing the tube , connecting the water hose pressure side, then the discharge  hose,  load the meat , load the casings onto the  fill  tube,
make sure where your discharge hose is ...turn on the outside hose abd your ready to stuff by turning the inlet valve ..thats it your stuffing sausage the last picture shows what left at the end of the run


----------



## Savage204 (Jul 17, 2022)

I have never hear of this.  What are the benefits compared to the crank style stuffer?


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 17, 2022)

i have a lot  of shoulder pain and after  using a vertical crank stuffer my arms and shoulders would be killing me ,using  the water stuffer is  effortless .  the crank type stuffers are much  slower , but  with the   water stuffer you can go as fast or as slow as  you want with just a slight turn of the inlet valve ( the one with the green hose connected  ) thats all that  is required to push meat out of the fill tube .....nothing more , !!! the wife and i stuffed 28.4 lbs of sausage in about 15 minutes  while sitting  in our chairs  its that easy  .and it should be said that i/we have 0 connection  with the company that makes them  other than owning the one you see in the pictures , i just  like water stuffers so much that i  like telling people about them


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 17, 2022)

these are what we made this morning


----------

